# Tire pressure



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a 2006 Silverado with a camper top. Everyone told me to air down all tires to 18 psi except one person who told me to air down the rear tires to 18 psi and the front tires to 22 psi. Does engine weight and camper top weight need to be considered when selecting the right air pressure? Does anyone air down differently for the front tires than the rear tires?

My truck runs great in the sand and glides in the tire ruts in the sand even when I take my foot off the gas...

Sandcrab


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Ideal sand pressure is dependant on a number of things. Tire type, weight, etc... 18psi is just a starting point.

Instead of repeating other wiser folks on here... a good place to start is to take look at a good post Sgt_Slough made in this thread. 

There are other good threads here too. Search "pressure" in the 4x4 forum.

.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

BB,

Thanks for the info. I'll have to test my tire using the Sgt's info...

Sandcrab


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

What ever pressure the rear tires require, the front ones should be let down enough to match the radius (center of axle to the ground) of the rears or vice versa. This keeps one axle from working against the other. This of course is best predetermined on solid flat ground. This gives the most traction with the least amount of engine load regardless of weight distribution.
If I know that the sand is really soft I let them down to about 12 psi but be sure to keep it slow with low air pressure.


----------

